# My DIY Bow Drawing Machine



## peter94506 (Mar 14, 2009)

So, instead of buying one of the bow presses on the classifieds section of archerytalk.com, I bought the Apple Edge Economy Bow Press for $249.99 new. And I have to say, this thing is well built and works great. However, I needed a drawing machine and I don't have a lot of extra room in my home shop. I decided to incorporate the Apple bow press and used the end parts to hold my drawing machine. I just slide the bow drawing parts over the ends of the apple. This was all meant to save space.


*This is my Apple Edge Economy Bow Press on wheels.*









*These are the parts I added to the Apple bow press to make a bow drawing machine. No perminate modifcations were made to the Apple bow press(like having to drill holes into it). The worm gear winch was $49.99 and the rest of the stuff was about $15 (metal square tubing and paint).*









*This was the only peice I had to bolt on to the Apple press. The eye loop keeps the cable pulling at the same angle to the bow no matter how the cable comes off the spool on the winch.*









*The other two peices just slide over the square tubing on the Apple press. *









*Here it is in action. It works very well but I already see some improvments I can make.*









*When I'm done it pulls apart in seconds and stores in the lower cabinet.*


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

I see what my room is missing. Very nice work !!! Big thumbs up !!


----------



## peter94506 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hoythunter01 said:


> I see what my room is missing. Very nice work !!! Big thumbs up !!


Thanks. The amazing thing is, it was really simple. No welding, just a hack saw, and a drill were the only tools used. A few nuts and bolts and done.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Just a lil piece of advice...get some para cord to use for a safety around the string loop and the d-ring. I know the loop is not likely to break but if it does

Great design and excelent DIY work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

What is the eye bolt in the middle for?


----------



## 'J' (May 19, 2009)

Did you raise that middle riser on your press (where the jack is)? Thats the first picture of one i've seen that tall.


----------



## peter94506 (Mar 14, 2009)

JPizzle said:


> What is the eye bolt in the middle for?


The eye loop keeps the cable pulling at the same angle to the bow no matter how the cable comes off the spool on the winch. The spool on the winch is about 3 or 4 inches wide so the angle of the cable coming off the winch can vary a bit. The eye bolt insures the angle of the cable to the bow is constant.


----------



## peter94506 (Mar 14, 2009)

'J' said:


> Did you raise that middle riser on your press (where the jack is)? Thats the first picture of one i've seen that tall.


No, That is a stock Apple press. That's the way it came.


----------



## peter94506 (Mar 14, 2009)

JWT said:


> Just a lil piece of advice...get some para cord to use for a safety around the string loop and the d-ring. I know the loop is not likely to break but if it does
> 
> Great design and excelent DIY work! Thanks for sharing.


Good advice, I'll do that.


----------



## k9carlo (Apr 24, 2009)

nice job


----------



## Baxy (Sep 4, 2009)

why do you need to test the draw?
I love the homemade equipment threads


----------

